
New Software Reveals “Hidden Information” In Video Footage - ghosh
http://singularityhub.com/2013/02/20/new-software-reveals-hidden-information-in-video-footage/
======
hakaaaaak
This is pretty old news, but still neat. The post is new, but I read about it
at least a year ago.

~~~
ghosh
Ah ok, came across it today so posted it.

